# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Obiwan, roux et blanc né 2013, aime converser. dept 87

## doriant

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Obiwan
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 10 ans 
*N° d'identification:* oui
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 87 - Haute-Vienne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0752042529
*E-mail :* sosmistigris87@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 50 




 

Les frais d'adoption sont un don libre d'un minimum de 50 et comprennent identification, vaccins, déparasitage et stérilisation. Adoption sous contrat association avec pré-visite en Haute-Vienne.


Formulaire de préadoption sur https://sosmistigris87.jimdo.com/.


https://www.facebook.com/sosmistigri...65744130402734

----------


## Alantka

Il est absolument magnifique ce chat  ::  Vite, une bonne famille pour lui  ::

----------


## doriant



----------


## GADYNETTE

Il a l'air de savoir ce qu'il veut ce beau rouquinou

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant

Obiwan vous attend  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

